# Consider relocate to cyprus...



## alexzgsxr (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi 
Im alex im 34 old guy...

I live in but coz i work remote via computer i seriously consider change country.
Im after good climate, i like be active outdoors, drive motorbike etc

I think about cyprus coz i can take my uk car etc and it looks really good so far

Ideally im looking for place with good night life coz im single

My main concern is how everthing looks in cyprus now i mean after this march bank problems?

How safe is use banks and keep cas in acc?

Is possible to get mortgage?

Ideally i want to rent first and buy something later...

Also i consider after some time if i fall in live with cyprus to open small restaurant etc can you advise bow easy it is for foreign person in cyprus?

If you think that cyprus is not good choice which country (eu preffered) you can recomend for someone who work online like good weather and girls in bikini?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Firstly although you claim to be originally from the UK I suspect that you are not actually British by birth?
A lot will depend on whether you are actually an EU citizen.
Jobs are very hard to find so i suggest a trip over to look around to see what you can find before burning any bridges in the UK.
The chance of getting a mortgage is very slim these days unless have at least 50%.


----------



## alexzgsxr (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi 
Thx for reply
I live in uk 8years but im from poland.

As i said above i'm not looking for job coz i work online as self emloyed person.

Im mostly looking to change place for better climate.

About mortgage i have mortgage property here if i sell i will be ok to make 50% dep but first i want to rent.

Can you tell me about banking situation right now after march problems, i mean how safe are deposits are etc

Or it will be better to banking in uk?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

At the moment it is better to keep your bank accounts in the Uk and bring money over as you need it.
Banks are making it very difficult to open new accounts these days.
As a single person with an income I can't see any problems for you, but you will need to prove that your income is enough to support yourself and also you will need to show that you have private health insurance in place before you will be able to get a residency.
If you want to live where there is plenty of night life all year round you need to be looking at the Universal or tombs of the Kings areas of Paphos.

Incidentally please do not use text speak words like coz on the forum. This is against forum rules.
See rule 6
'All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum'

Take some time to read some of the threads on the forum where you will get lots of information about living in Cyprus and then you can ask specific questions which we will do our best answer.

regards
Veronica


----------



## alexzgsxr (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Veronica

Sorry for breaking a forum rule i promise to don't do that again 

I just start to make research, i plan to move at the end of this year.

I think about cyprus, i like weather also my good scottish frend was living there for 2 years amd he was really happy.

I read more topics on forum and i make some research about health insurance.

I mentioned night life, at present moment im single and my day is mostly work on comp, gym, bike...

So i was thinking maybe in place like cyprus i can live and work in condition like on "holiday" all year round

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Costasxo (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello Alex,
First ,where you want to stay ? What qualifications do you have in order to find job ? You are from UK so you can put your money in Bank of Cyprus in UK and then you take cash from Bank in Cyprus ? 
Yes Cyprus has a good life night in summer and other months where students are there !Also is easy ride your car .But which city you want to stay ?

Furthermore about your shop you said,i think you have to think something special.Is not easy to open a shop in Cyprus. Cypriots thinks different !
Finally,you can find a variety of prices for rent and buy a flat,depends from city !

Regards,
Costas.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alex has already said he dosn't need a job as he works online.
He has never mentioned a shop.


----------



## Costasxo (Jun 23, 2013)

"Also i consider after some time if i fall in live with cyprus to open small restaurant etc can you advise bow easy it is for foreign person in cyprus?"

restaurant etc =shop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Costasxo said:


> "Also i consider after some time if i fall in live with cyprus to open small restaurant etc can you advise bow easy it is for foreign person in cyprus?"
> 
> restaurant etc =shop


Oh yes sorry I missed that.
My answer to that is don,t even consider it. Far too many restaurants open and close within a few months. Stick to what you know, if you online business earns you a reasonable living.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Veronica said:


> At the moment it is better to keep your bank accounts in the Uk and bring money over as you need it.
> Banks are making it very difficult to open new accounts these days.
> As a single person with an income I can't see any problems for you, but you will need to prove that your income is enough to support yourself and also you will need to show that you have private health insurance in place before you will be able to get a residency.
> If you want to live where there is plenty of night life all year round you need to be looking at the Universal or tombs of the Kings areas of Paphos.
> ...


Just to make things right. If he register as self employed here, as he should, he doesn't need any private health insurance and he doesn't have to prove income, just estimate his earnings for the next 12 month and pay into the social fund according to that estimate. Ofc it cant be too low, then they will not register him for social security.

Anders


----------



## RenAhoy (Jun 25, 2013)

Some great advice in here! Thanks everyone! Were moving in a few months and this is great!


----------

